# arret le linux



## rodrigue7973be (6 Février 2021)

hello  team macg.co 
je veux bien oui décide cas j'arrêté une etude linux parce que je voulais mettre nouvelle mac mini 16GB en novembre prochaine car ne pas maintenant car j'ai vendre un tour pour recupérer la tune d'argent puis j'acheter un mac mini 256 Go 16GB via ldlc  et aussi un beau écra 34.1 3440x1440
voila
Ro


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
désolé mais je ne suis pas sûr de ce que je comprends.
Peut-être serait-ce plus simple de faire des phrases courtes, pour qu'on saisisse étape par étape de quoi il s'agit.

Tu as acheté un Mac Mini 16 GB RAM et 256 GB de stockage et un écran, le tout chez LDLC.
Vu le forum où tu postes, je suppose que tu veux mettre Linux sur le Mac Mini ? Tout seul ou à côté de macOS ?

Quant au mois de novembre, je ne vois pas son rôle...


----------



## rodrigue7973be (7 Février 2021)

non ! pas linux sur le mac mini !
je veux mac c tout xD


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2021)

Dans ce cas, je dirais que le forum est mal choisi. Dans le forum macOS on explique assez souvent comment (ré-)installer macOS.
Dans ton cas, il devrait suffire de tout réinitialiser. Après avoir vérifié que tout ce qu'il faut sauvegarder l'a été. Sans plus de précisions, je ne vois pas quel est le problème.

[Ce forum-ci, c'est l'inverse : c'est pour ceux qui souhaitent être en double démarrage (macOS et Linux) voire dans les cas exceptionnels, n'avoir qu'un Linux tout seul.]


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Février 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> hello  team macg.co
> je veux bien oui décide cas j'arrêté une etude linux parce que je voulais mettre nouvelle mac mini 16GB en novembre prochaine car ne pas maintenant car j'ai vendre un tour pour recupérer la tune d'argent puis j'acheter un mac mini 256 Go 16GB via ldlc  et aussi un beau écra 34.1 3440x1440
> voila
> Ro


Hello, 

Oui tu peux vendre ton PC du Linux et si tu as un bon budget à acheter un Mac mini (c'est mieux 512 go) si tu as réussi de vendre.

Bien sur et un beau moniteur 34.1 (vous pouvez regarder côte de LG et Dell) qui vous aideront faire un bon choix. 

Pour Linux, tu peux toujours t'amuser d'installer Linux sur VM.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (13 Février 2021)

mon new tour coute 1500€ et je vendre ça quelle estimes ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> mon new tour coute 1500€ et je vendre ça quelle estimes ?


Si tu ne donnes pas la configuration, on ne peut pas te répondre


----------



## rodrigue7973be (13 Février 2021)

oh ! sly 

9400f
2x 8Go 2400
1060 GTX msi gaming x 8G
480 Go 
b360 carbon pro gaming 
650w corsair
boitier coolermaster lite : https://www.coolermaster.com/catalog/cases/mid-tower/masterbox-lite-5-argb/
voila


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> voila


Ah ! C'est du PC, je ne connais pas du tout la cote d'occasion en PC.

Le conseil que je donne ici (pour les Mac), c'est d'aller voir les sites de petites annonces afin d'estimer le prix de vente d'occasion du matériel. Je ne peux pas t'en dire d'avantage.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (13 Février 2021)

oui je suis navré désolé mr sly


----------



## Nicolarts (14 Février 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> oh ! sly
> 
> 9400f
> 2x 8Go 2400
> ...


Si sous garantie, ça va aller avec le temps mais il faut regarder un peu de ton prix à baisse un peu et ou tu mets un prix à discuter.
Si pas de garantie, impossible de vendre à ton prix, mais plutôt vers 700 euros environ si tu arrives réussir de vendre. Sauf si tu peux mettre sur Ebay en mode des enchères, tu gagneras peut-être quelques sommes en plus que le prix.  

Car aujourd'hui, on peut trouver un PC tour avec la 10e génération de Intel avec Nvidia 2060 ti ou 3060 (et ti) pour 1500 euros, les windowsiens choisissent vite vers par neuf à lieu de à l'occasion...

Après tout, c'est mon avis.


----------

